# Check Out These Splitters



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?p=433678#post433678

Check out what this guy did.

It looks like it fits the 99 bumper real nice..
In my opinion I like it .. I would love to see a side shot.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah those are hot...i wonder if they actually work though...anyone know? i would like to get a pair for 38 bux you cant beat that


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

*You Like?*

Thanks, Here is your side shot.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

hey how hard where they to install? and do they really work?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I like them allot..
looks really good


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

In theory they should help with down force. I can't tell a difference at normal speeds. However, I ran out of time the day I installed them and had to drive 30 miles to work with only one on. And the car felt like it had a front tire going flat. The handling came back as soon as I was able to put the other one on the next morning. So they do effect the car. But I don't know if they help any. I just wanted a new look, but did not want it to be over done.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks really good on 99 bumper.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

Gruven99 said:


> *In theory they should help with down force. I can't tell a difference at normal speeds. However, I ran out of time the day I installed them and had to drive 30 miles to work with only one on. And the car felt like it had a front tire going flat. The handling came back as soon as I was able to put the other one on the next morning. So they do effect the car. But I don't know if they help any. I just wanted a new look, but did not want it to be over done. *



thats all i needed to know haha thanks for the info....i auto x so i was just wondering if it would be in my benefit so thanks again 
me
xxx


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Can someone move the pics to a different server, like imagestation or the like, so his server doesn't block the phots b/c of overuseage?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea... i agree.. lol.. i cant see jack!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

all taken care of


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, id love to get a pair of those for my 99


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those look clean on the car.....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

They look nice....

I have 500 posts:cheers: :banana:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

wow,
were they designed for the car or are they universals?

Seth


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

if you look in the first pic it tells that they were universal and how he put other stuff across the splitters...i tell you though it looks way hot


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes I am in the market for a set myself


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

maybe this can be my next fiberglass project... to the bat cave!


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks really hot, not too showy like some of those "aggresive" body kits, but REal nice


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

looks awsome with the 99 bumper, I'd like to see what they look like with the SER front end on the B14s or even added to some of the body kits


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *They look nice....
> 
> I have 500 posts:cheers: :banana: *


I don't have 500 posts!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yes but you're getting there^^^ 
i'd like to see it on the drift front bumper. cool cool!!!
and cheap too!! $38 someone said?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

where can i purchase these spilters?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

that dude said that he got them off ebay, found them while browsing, so i guess try your luck there, see what you come up with


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks really hot... but...
one problem.. the damn car has altezza's


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm, the front looks too low for the rest of the car tho...only problem i see with them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmm, if you look at the words, the front has sportline springs while the rear has prokits. Very strange. I can see how it evens out the front/rear gap pretty well, but the car does look way lower in the front than the rear.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I just got some splitters similar to these off of ebay a week or two ago. UPS tracking says scheduled delivery is tommorow, the ones i got are a bit smaller though. I got them used for $40. We'll see how they turn out. I guess I cought them on a lucky try, cuz now when I check all i find is crappy plastic canards. They do look hot though. could help with my "sinister" look *evil grin* mwahahah


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

Sport Compact Car June 97


Suspension

It is NOT a good idea to chop, hack or cut your stock or aftermarket springs to lower a vehicle. When you go too low you can induce bump-steer, have too little suspension travel, cause instability, and make it impossibly to correctly align the suspension. Bump-steer is caused when the steering tie rods go through different arcs than your control arms. This causes your tires to point in different directions from where you are pointing the steering wheel. Bumpsteer makes the car feel twichy and hard to control.

Lowering your car should be done with precision, high-performance springs from a reputable manufacturer. When you lower a car through shortened springs you are reducing the amount of suspension travel. High performance springs from a reputable manufacturer are carefully designed not to reduce your travel to dangerous or excessively uncomfortable levels. If your car is so low that it has almost no travel, the slightest bump will cause it to bounce and bottom out. If you bottom the suspension on any corner of the car you will immediately increase the spring rate of that corner to nearly infinity. Do this while cornering hard and it will cause a rapid rise of slip angle due to the sudden increase of load on that corner of the car. The end result is a loss of traction at that end of the car. If you really over-do it, harsh bottoming out when hitting bumps can even cause unplanned airbag deployment. Some people cut the bumpstops in order in an attempt to regain lost travel. The drawback to this is that it can make the suspension go into bind under bump conditions which can cause catastrophic overload failure and/or damage the shock valving, ruining the shock. You should never cut the bumpstops more than thirdof their total length. Lowering the car too much can make it impossible to realign. Proper alignment is critical for handling, even in a straight line, as well as being necessary to maintain any kind of tire life. If you lower the car too much the alignment could get beyond the factory range of adjustment. 

We used Eibach Sportline springs for the front and Prokit progressive springs for the rear. Sportline springs are set for a lower drop (about 1.7 inches in our case) without excessive bottoming and are designed to keep the spring tight in it’s seat (cut springs can get so short that they can fall out!), while the Prokits lower the car around 1.4 inch and are designed for a smooth but sporty ride. The 200SX has large front wheel openings so a bigger drop in the front will help give a clean look. Normally, mixing and matching springs is not a good idea, but in the case of the 200SX, the Prokit springs have the same spring rate as the Sportlines so the balance between front to rear is not altered. Eibach springs are moderately stiffer than the stock springs which helps reduce body roll and bottoming but not so stiff as to make your kidneys hurt, important for a daily driver. Most Eibachs are progressively wound which means that they are moderately soft for small bumps and slow corners but get stiffer when the heat is on. Eibach is a quality oriented company who has earned the difficult to get ISO9000 quality certification. Only very quality oriented companies can earn this sort of internationally recognized certification, so we can trust that the springs will be good.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The wheel gap looks better and the car rides great. I like it and that is the most inportant thing anyways.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, I didn't know the prokits and the sportlines had the same rates...I could have sworn the prokits were a tad stiffer. How would you actually go about finding 2 spings alone like that?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's mean that I can use sportlines in the front and pro-kit in the rear with no problems?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

daaaaaamn, thats nice, it looks like the combat front end. im gettin me summa dem, they look too good to pass up. But where the heck can i get some?


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

when you order your springs from eibach you can specify the spring rates that you want no?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

oh, nevermind, i didnt take the time to read the rest of the thread. my bad


----------

